# Undeclared Shrimp in Mislabeled Popcorn Chicken from 26 Whole Foods Market Stores



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2020)

*Company Announcement*

Whole Foods Market is voluntarily recalling packaged popcorn chicken with sweet chili sauce across 26 stores in Northern California and Reno, Nevada. The product is being recalled because it may contain undeclared shellfish (shrimp) that was not listed on the product label due to mislabeling. People who have an allergy or severe sensitivity to shellfish run the risk of serious or life-threatening allergic reaction if they consume these products.


The affected products were sold at the below Whole Foods Market locations. The product was sold in plastic containers in the prepared foods department and was labeled as “Popcorn Chicken Shaker with Sweet Chili” with sell by dates through Nov. 27, 2020. The product can be identified by the PLU number 81789 on the scale label near the UPC. All affected product has been removed from store shelves. The issue was identified as a result of a customer complaint and one illness has been reported to date.


The product was sold at the following Whole Foods Market stores:



777 The Alameda, San Jose, CA 95126
 
731 East Blithedale Ave, Mill Valley, CA 94941
 
1146 Blossom Hill Road, San Jose, CA 95118
 
1710 41st Ave, Capitola, CA 95010
 
2001 Market Street, San Francisco, CA 94114
 
390 Coddingtown Mall, Santa Rosa, CA 95401
 
270 Palladio Pkwy, Folsom, CA 95630
 
1765 California St, San Francisco, CA 94109
 
230 Bay Place, Oakland, CA 94612
 
800 Del Monte Center, Monterey, CA 93940
 
1150 Ocean Ave, San Francisco, CA 94112
 
774 Emerson St, Palo Alto, CA 94301
 
621 E Washington St, Petaluma, CA 94952
 
1001 Galleria Blvd, Roseville, CA 95678
 
1010 Park Pl, San Mateo, CA 94403
 
340 3rd St, San Rafael, CA 94901
 
100 Sunset Dr, San Ramon, CA 94583
 
2732 Augustine Dr Ste 1600, Santa Clara, CA 95054
 
911 Soquel Ave, Santa Cruz, CA 95062
 
1181 Yulupa Ave, Santa Rosa, CA 95405
 
201 W Napa St, Sonoma, CA 95476
 
3600 Lake Tahoe Blvd, South Lake Tahoe, CA 96150
 
20955 Stevens Creek Blvd, Cupertino, CA 95014
 
150 E McKinley Ave, Sunnyvale, CA 94086
 
1333 E. Newell Ave, Walnut Creek, CA 94596
 
6139 S Virginia St, Reno, NV 89502
Customers who purchased this product at Whole Foods Market can bring a valid receipt into stores for a full refund. Consumers with additional questions can call 1-844-936-8255 between the hours of 7:00 a.m. and 10:00 p.m. CST, Monday through Friday, or 8:00 a.m. and 6:00 p.m. Saturday through Sunday.


*Company Contact Information*
               Consumers:                       Whole Foods Market                         1-844-936-8255

                   Media:                    Rachel Malish                           [email protected]


----------

